

Saturn's moon Pan: Cassini image of the rings and moon. - ColinWright
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2014/05/17/saturn_s_moon_pan_cassini_image_of_the_rings_and_moon.html

======
ggchappell
Okay, fine, but what's up with the "click to encronosentate"? That word --
along with the somewhat more common "encronosenate" \-- seems to appear only
in captions to these pictures, copies of them, and tweets based on them.

"Cronos" refers to Saturn, I guess. But how does "saturnify" (roughly
speaking) mean "enlarge image".

Perhaps this is a way to track how the pictures get shared?

